# fostimon v puregon is there any difference in results?



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hello ladies
            hope someone can help i have always used fostimon for stimming however my last cycle was really poor i asked consultant if i could try a different drug and he said that some clinics use puregon but didnt recommend me trying it as he said it makes no difference to the response apparently they have used it on a trial basis and he said that overall there success rates went down he said the only thing it will do for me is cost a lot more money. is this true or have any of you ladies changed drug and got a better response take care katiexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Katie

I'm afraid that I don't know anything about Fostimon v Purego  but I changed from Puregon to Menopur for my second cycle as I had heard it was better for very ancient people like me (has LH as well as FSH in it; Puregon only has FSH).  I certainly thought I responded better to Menopur (although I know there could have been other factors and it wasn't necessarily the drug which made the difference) and I stuck with it for my third cycle.  According to my clinic, all the stimming drugs are the same but, if this is the case, I don't see the problem in trying a different one.  As I say, I don't know anything about Fostimon v Puregon, but perhaps your clinic could suggest another drug for you to try if they think the trials with Puregon aren't promising.

Good luck!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Katie, 

I had Merional on my first ICSI and got 13 eggs, 2nd cycle on Fostimon and got 16 eggs and 3rd cycle on Menopur and got 10 eggs.....needless to say none of them worked but as you can see Fostimon seemed to get me better eggs and at ET the 2 we had transfered were grade A textbook perfect, and other 2 cycles were grade B's.

Lol
Domino x


----------

